# Best FX Spreads



## ducati916 (6 November 2006)

Who has the tightest spreads, and what are they [in # of pips]
Thanks

jog on
d998


----------



## money tree (7 November 2006)

do a search


----------



## RichKid (7 November 2006)

ducati916 said:
			
		

> Who has the tightest spreads, and what are they [in # of pips]
> Thanks
> 
> jog on
> d998




duc,
There are a couple of threads near the top of the page in this Forum about forex brokers, try the names mentioned therein, I don't trade FX so I can't recommend any, also try the ASF search tool.


----------



## ducati916 (7 November 2006)

*RichKid* 

Thank's, already had a look, nothing much under the search, hence the question. The answer for those interested seems to be IG, with a standard 3pip spread.

jog on
d998


----------



## Kauri (7 November 2006)

IG go down to 2 on some majors, even on the mini's..


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2006)

the best spread is futures, 1 tick at most times... the liquid ones anyway.

It will limit the pairs you can trade however.


----------



## money tree (7 November 2006)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=795&highlight=spreads+forex


----------



## ducati916 (7 November 2006)

*enzo* 



> the best spread is futures, 1 tick at most times... the liquid ones anyway.
> 
> It will limit the pairs you can trade however.




Interesting.
I'm interested in; US$, Pound Sterling, SF, C$, Au$, Yen.
As these are fairly major currencies, I presume Futures [spot] would be available?

jog on
d998


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2006)

ducati916 said:
			
		

> *enzo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All available against $US.

The only thing is that outside of pit hours, some will be quite illiquid.

There is a definate advantage for forex for the smaller pairs out of hours.

I will post up some screenshots of the bid/ask on futures, out of hours and during the pit session so you can have a look.


----------



## ducati916 (7 November 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> All available against $US.
> 
> The only thing is that outside of pit hours, some will be quite illiquid.
> 
> ...




Ok thank's much appreciated.

jog on
d998


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> All available against $US.
> 
> The only thing is that outside of pit hours, some will be quite illiquid.
> 
> ...



Here is the bid/ask as of now ( 2:52AM NY time)

The bid/ask of course are direct market participants and can vary in width, not a set spread as per forex... but this woulsd be fairly typical.

Commish is 2 or 3 dollars a side

Will do another later


----------



## ducati916 (8 November 2006)

*enzo* 

Thank's............
The spreads are, as you said, much tighter [on this example].
For what I wish to do, this is an advantage.
I shall be interested in the illiquid screen shot.

jog on
d998


----------



## wayneL (8 November 2006)

ducati916 said:
			
		

> *enzo*
> 
> Thank's............
> The spreads are, as you said, much tighter [on this example].
> ...




That was the illiquid one  

Here's the screen right now (10:50 AM New York - pit session open)

You'll notice the spread on GBP & AUD is 2 ticks. This is just a fluke of the time I took the screenshot. Mostly the spread is 1 tick.


----------



## ducati916 (8 November 2006)

*enzo* 

Then futures it shall be..........
My broker, excellent for equities, poor for Fx, offered a 10pip spread...oh dear!

jog on
d998


----------



## money tree (8 November 2006)

there are transaction costs for trading futs

none with FX

depends on volume as to which has best overall entry/exit costs

futs dont pay carry interest!!

oh and your welcome, for the search I did cos you were too lazy!


----------



## RichKid (8 November 2006)

money tree said:
			
		

> ............
> oh and your welcome, for the search I did cos you were too lazy!




MT 
That was very helpful of you to provide the search link to your earlier thread but let's not be grumpy about it, I'm sure Duc appreciates your input....we're all gents here I'm sure...good to see you back MT.


----------



## ducati916 (8 November 2006)

money tree said:
			
		

> there are transaction costs for trading futs
> 
> none with FX
> 
> ...




Interesting response.
You are making a number of assumptions, based on little to zero information.
Did I ask about interest?
No, I did not, for the simple reason that for this strategy, it is irrelevant.
Did I ask about volume?
Again, no I did not.
Did I ask about transaction costs?
No, I did not. 

My concern was regarding the bid/ask spread, not in regards to transaction costs, but rather to valuation, as this is rather important to myself.

With regards to your links, you had already been dismissed as a petulant peanut, due to your rude response in post #2, therefore any further discourse was deemed unnecessary.........I'm sure you understand.

To those who provided relevent responses, thank-you, most helpful.

jog on
d998


----------



## money tree (8 November 2006)

assumptions?

not at all.

I supplied additional information I thought you might find useful........but since it is clear you are ungrateful and rude I shouldnt have bothered. Add to this the FACT that the information you wanted was already posted, the problem lies with your inability to conduct a simple search. Instead you waste peoples time and abuse those who offer help.

Transaction costs include spread and/or fees for futs contracts. "My concern was regarding the bid/ask spread, not in regards to transaction costs, but rather to valuation" that does not make sense! Dont insult our intelligence...

But hey, thanks for reminding everyone on ASF that offering help gets you nothing but abuse from lazy ungrateful arrogant people.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 November 2006)

money tree said:
			
		

> Dont insult our intelligence...




Exactly, which is why you shouldn't speak in the plural sense.


----------



## ducati916 (9 November 2006)

> assumptions?
> 
> not at all.
> 
> I supplied additional information I thought you might find useful........




First, really I should enqire whether English is in point of fact your first language, as if it is a second language your basic confusion would be understandable.



> Add to this the FACT that the information you wanted was already posted, the problem lies with your inability to conduct a simple search. Instead you waste peoples time and abuse those who offer help.




The information was already posted on the site.
Assuming that I am _search impaired_ and could not find the information, then the purpose of the forum is to allow people to ask their peers for help.
Your belligerent attitude however would possibly discourage the more sensitive potential posters from asking what might be perceived as a "novice" question.

This quite clearly is not wasting peoples time, as there is no compulsion to provide assistance. 

As to abusing those who helped; patently this is incorrect.
*Kauri, enzo, & RichKid* kindly provided the answer I needed. 
As for your contribution, which was zero, I simply ignored.
However, now you have caught my interest due to;

*you sell courses [and have marketed them on ASF]
*you purport to be an expert 

If you do in point of fact still sell trading [investing courses] I am rather intrigued by your attitude to potential clients. Which leads directly to your final flurry of invective;



> Transaction costs include spread and/or fees for futs contracts. "My concern was regarding the bid/ask spread, not in regards to transaction costs, but rather to valuation" that does not make sense! Dont insult our intelligence...




It would make sense if you understood how currency is valued.
This basic flaw in your understanding of currency markets underpins the comment in your post and highlights a rather serious gap in your knowledge base.

It would also make sense if you understood what I was trying to achieve, but you see my petulant peanut, you are making assumptions [again] without ownership of the facts with which to make a valid judgement.

Any potential customers for your courses should question the premise that underpins any recommended strategies, as, basic confusion to the principals & fundamentals of currency valuation will impact seriously on their bottom line.

jog on
d998


----------



## doctorj (9 November 2006)

This thread is going to take a breather for a little while.  As should you guys.  Lets not escalate it - it's a forum and miscommunication will happen all the time.


----------

